# Hardware > Hardware Reviews >  The Groove (bullet clone)

## Danimoth

http://www.routerboard.com/product/111

Σαν το bullet, αλλά έχει και n. Φαίνεται ενδιαφέρον  :: 

edit: ουπς και μόλις είδα ότι έχει γίνει post. Sorry :/

----------


## Danimoth

Το έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς?

----------


## NetTraptor

Ναι έχει δοκιμαστεί, Ναι δουλεύει καλά (αξιόπιστα για τώρα σε πολύ μακρύ λινκ, γρήγορα και με τις λειτουργίες που γνωρίζουμε ολοι), πρέπει να δοκιμαστεί στις καιρικές συνθήκες.

----------


## grigoris

εχω δοκιμασει το bullet και ελπιζω να μην ειναι κλωνος του οσον αφορα την κατασκευη!
Το bullet.. απλα δεν ηταν αδιαβροχο! Εμπασε και καηκε ο τοπος..

----------


## nkar

τι ταχυτητα tcp πιανει ?
παιρνει n-streme , ετσι δεν είναι?

----------


## grigoris

ριξτε μια ματια και στο e-wifi.. Εβγαλε δικο του bullet!  ::

----------


## tsatasos

Ναι τα συγκεκριμένα μου είχαν ερθει με ενημερωτικό e-mail από την TMP μαζί με ένα σαν το Nanostation.

Πιστεύω είναι ακριβό για μια εταιρεία που τώρα μπαίνει στο χώρο και προσπαθεί να χτυπήσει τη ubiquiti...

----------


## chrismarine

εκτός αυτού είναι usb όχι ethernet

----------


## grigoris

> Πιστεύω είναι ακριβό για μια εταιρεία που τώρα μπαίνει στο χώρο και προσπαθεί να χτυπήσει τη ubiquiti...


Δε νομιζω να πιστευουν ουτε οι ιδιοι οτι θα πουλησουν..

----------


## Tolis77

Επεσε και εμενα ενα στα χερια μου για δοκιμες αλλα κατι δεν παει καλα.
Οταν βαζω nstream κανει συνεχεια restart.
Οταν το βγαζω δουλευει οκ αλλα δεν μπορω να κανω update το ROS. (εχει ver. 5.0)
Καμια συμβουλη ?

----------


## vagelis DX

Ξερει κανεις admin-password μετα απο reset

----------


## vagelis DX

Ξερει κανεις admin-password μετα απο reset στο bullet m5

----------


## NetTraptor

hmmm 
ubnt
ubnt
?

----------


## vagelis DX

admin-τι βαζουμε και pasword τι βαζουμε εχει γινει reset χαρτια δεν υπαρχουν

----------


## JB172

Λάθος....
Edit. Νόμιζα ότι έγραφε για το Groove.

----------


## 7bpm

Ένα search στο site της Ubiquity και θα μπορέσεις να βρεις το Manual του Bullet που έχεις. 

Αλλά όπως σου είπε και ο Nettraptor παραπάνω συνήθως όλα τα προϊόντα της εταιρίας αυτής έχουν by default το ubnt/ubnt για user/password.

----------


## JB172

Λάθος...

----------


## vagelis DX

οκ δουλεψε με ubnt/ubnt user/password ευχαριστω παιδια

----------


## senius

> Το έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς?


Ναι.




> Ναι έχει δοκιμαστεί, Ναι δουλεύει καλά (αξιόπιστα για τώρα σε πολύ μακρύ λινκ, γρήγορα και με τις λειτουργίες που γνωρίζουμε ολοι), πρέπει να δοκιμαστεί στις καιρικές συνθήκες.


Εδω και δύο εβδομάδες με τις βροχές, τουλάχιστον εως τώρα, δεν έχει δείξει αρνητικά αποτελέσματα. Παραμένει σταθερό και up. 




> Πιστεύω είναι ακριβό για μια εταιρεία που τώρα μπαίνει στο χώρο και προσπαθεί να χτυπήσει τη ubiquiti...


Έχεις δοκιμάσει με link σε N, σε ρούτερ που έχει πάνω από ένα λινκ σε Ν? 
Τουλάχιστον σε δοκιμές με ταρατσοπισι + motherboard + επεξεργαστή 2.00 g - 2.8 g και με 2-3 λινκ σε Ν, ανεβαίνει πολύ η cpu σε max τραφικ. Το Groove τουλάχιστον σε δοκιμές (υποχρεωτικά σε ένα Ν), με max τραφικ, πάει καλά και σταθερά. Πιστεύω ότι αξίζει τα λεφτά του γι' αυτά που προσφέρει. Άσε που το στήνεις όπου και σε όποιο σημείο της ταράτσας σου θέλεις.!!




> εκτός αυτού είναι usb όχι ethernet


Έχει ethernet, συνδέεται με poe.




> παιρνει n-streme , ετσι δεν είναι?


Ναι.




> Επεσε και εμενα ενα στα χερια μου για δοκιμες αλλα κατι δεν παει καλα.
> Οταν βαζω nstream κανει συνεχεια restart.
> Οταν το βγαζω δουλευει οκ αλλα δεν μπορω να κανω update το ROS. (εχει ver. 5.0)
> Καμια συμβουλη ?


... δεν κάνει restart, τουλάχιστον στο ενεργό Groove που έχω στημένο και δουλεύει 2 εβδομάδες τώρα.
Επίσης κάνει update.

----------


## grigoris

εχετε καταλαβει οτι μιλαμε ταυτοχρονα για 3 διαφορετικες συσκευες..!

----------


## senius

> εχετε καταλαβει οτι μιλαμε ταυτοχρονα για 3 διαφορετικες συσκευες..!


Εσεις ναι. Μιλάτε....
Το αρχικό post του thread, αναφέρει για το Groove 5Hn.
Συνεχίζω στην πορεία και ανέφερα τις δοκιμές για το Groove 5Hn. Γι αυτό συγκέντρωσα όλες τις απορίες μαζί.
Απαντάω για κάτι διαφορετικό?

----------


## Tolis77

Κωστα update εκανες με τον κλασσικο τροπο npk αρχειο και drag μεσα στo files ?

----------


## Tolis77

Ακυρο τελικα για το update.
Ηταν corrupted το αρχειο που του εβαζα. Το ξανακατεβασα και ολα οκ.
Θα ξαναδοκιμασω για το nstream και θα ενημερωσω.

----------


## JB172

> Απαντάω για κάτι διαφορετικό?


Για το usb που απάντησες, ο chrismarine αναφερόταν σε αυτό: http://www.e-wifi.gr/Product/243/Page/24/el/

----------


## tsatasos

> Πιστεύω είναι ακριβό για μια εταιρεία που τώρα μπαίνει στο χώρο και προσπαθεί να χτυπήσει τη ubiquiti...





> Έχεις δοκιμάσει με link σε N, σε ρούτερ που έχει πάνω από ένα λινκ σε Ν? 
> Τουλάχιστον σε δοκιμές με ταρατσοπισι + motherboard + επεξεργαστή 2.00 g - 2.8 g και με 2-3 λινκ σε Ν, ανεβαίνει πολύ η cpu σε max τραφικ. Το Groove τουλάχιστον σε δοκιμές (υποχρεωτικά σε ένα Ν), με max τραφικ, πάει καλά και σταθερά. Πιστεύω ότι αξίζει τα λεφτά του γι' αυτά που προσφέρει. Άσε που το στήνεις όπου και σε όποιο σημείο της ταράτσας σου θέλεις.!!


Κώστα αν δεις καλύτερα εκείνη τη στιγμή δε μιλούσαμε για το groove αλλά για αυτό το καινούριο που μοιάζει με το bullet και το groove.

----------


## nkar

Τελικά το groove πόσο bandwidth πιανει σε N link με ή χωρις nstreme?

----------


## senius

> Τελικά το groove πόσο bandwidth πιανει σε N link με ή χωρις nstreme?


Πρόσφατα σε δοκιμές που έγιναν σε 2 κόμβους (hurricane80 (#19074) - sfo105 (#19270) ) που χρησιμοποιήσαμε στο μεταξύ τους b.b. link το *Groove5Hn (level 3)* και από τις δυο μεριές, με λογισμικό : Mikrotik mipsbe-v5.8 with BGP + filter, firmware v 2.37, τα αποτελέσματα ήταν τα κάτωθι :

Δοκιμές με ρύθμιση : N link with Wireless Protocol - Unsrecified
N link with Wireless Rrotocol - Unsrecified.jpg


Δοκιμές με ρύθμιση : N link with Wireless Protocol - nv2 nstreme
Εδώ βλέπουμε λίγο παραπάνω σηκωμένο το cpu
N link with Wireless Rrotocol - nv2 nstreme.jpg

Να αναφέρω πως το Groove 5Hn (level 3) και Groove A-5Hn (level 4), σε *Ν* περιορίζονται το ανώτερο μέχρι και τα 150 Mbps.

Πραγματικά για την ισχύ που καταναλώνουν, τα αποτελέσματα απόδοσης τους βάση της χρηματικής αξίας που έχουν, είναι άριστα.

----------


## tsatasos

Όντως πολύ καλά τα αποτελέσματα των μετρήσεων.

Φίλες senius αυτό που βλέπουμε είναι σε πραγματικές συνθήκες ή τρέχει από πίσω κανένα UDP Bandwidth Test?

----------


## devilman

μπομπα το μηχανάκι αντί για bullet απ'οτι βλέπω(ασε που έρχεται και με το τροφοδοτικό του-"νομίζω)

----------


## tsatasos

Ναι έρχεται και με τροφοδοτικό.

----------


## nkar

Καλή ερώτηση.

Αυτο το bandwidth του groove (125mbps) ειναι σε TCP ή UDP ?

Επίσης : 
Πως έγινε λινκ μεταξυ Groove 5Hn(level 3) και πο τις 2 πλευρές? Αφου το level 3 δεν υποστηριζει Wireless AP 
Χρειαζεται απο την μια πλευρα τουλαχιστον Groove A-5Hn

----------


## B52

Υποστηρίζει bridge το L3..

----------


## senius

Ναι *2* Groove 5Hn με level3, συνδέονται μεταξύ τους κανονικά.

Δεν χρειάζεται να έχουμε από την μία το Groove A-5Hn και από την άλλη το Groove 5Hn




> Αυτο το bandwidth του groove (125mbps) ειναι σε TCP ή UDP ?


Σε TCP !!!!

Επίσης το Groove στην τιμή του, εμπεριέχει τροφοδοτικό και POE!
MikroTik Groove 5Hn 802.11an 200mw - Level3.jpg Συνημμένο 0MikroTik Groove 5Hn 802.11an 200mw - Level3_ 1.png

----------


## Themis Ap

> Τελικά το groove πόσο bandwidth πιανει σε N link με ή χωρις nstreme?


Transmit ή receive μεμονωμένα 125 Mbps δεν θα φτάσει ποτέ σε κανονικές συνθήκες traffic, μιας κ αν έχω δει σωστά περιορίζεται από την ethernet που είναι 100 Mbps!

Ένα τεστ σε both ways δίνει γύρω στα 60 σε κάθε κατεύθυνση; Αυτό νομίζω θα είχε μεγαλύτερη χρηστική αξία.

----------


## nkar

Δηλαδή (για να καταλάβω και να μη δωσω τσαμπα λεφτα) το 5Hn γυρίζζει σε AP mode?

Τότε ποιά η διαφορά του με το κατα σχεδον 20 ευρώ ακριβότερο Α-5Hn?

Συμφωνα με τον πίνακα που δινει η Μικροτικ για τις διαφορες level 3 me level 4 δε θα έπρεπε να γυρναει το 5Hn σε AP




Edit: Τωρα είδα το σχολιο του B52 για σκετο bridge αντι για ΑP - station




> Ναι *2* Groove 5Hn με level3, συνδέονται μεταξύ τους κανονικά.
> 
> Δεν χρειάζεται να έχουμε από την μία το Groove A-5Hn και από την άλλη το Groove 5Hn
> 
> 
> Σε TCP !!!!
> 
> Επίσης το Groove στην τιμή του, εμπεριέχει τροφοδοτικό και POE!
> MikroTik Groove 5Hn 802.11an 200mw - Level3.jpg Συνημμένο 0MikroTik Groove 5Hn 802.11an 200mw - Level3_ 1.png

----------


## grigoris

> Δηλαδή (για να καταλάβω και να μη δωσω τσαμπα λεφτα) το 5Hn γυρίζζει σε AP mode?
> 
> Τότε ποιά η διαφορά του με το κατα σχεδον 20 ευρώ ακριβότερο Α-5Hn?
> 
> Συμφωνα με τον πίνακα που δινει η Μικροτικ για τις διαφορες level 3 me level 4 δε θα έπρεπε να γυρναει το 5Hn σε AP


το bridge του lvl3 επιτρεπει να συνδεθει μονο ενα station 
το εκμπεταλλευομαστε πολυ συχνα (μη σου πω παντα) για ΒΒ

----------


## nkar

Έχει κάποιο πλεονεκτημα το bridge(level 3) έναντι του AP bridge(level4)?

Επίσης είδα στο site της Μικροτικ:

(*) - BGP is included in License Level3 only for RouterBOARDs, for other devices you need Level4 or above to have BGP. 

Αυτό δε δημιουργει προβλημα με το groove αν το εχουμε μονο του?
Αν και νομίζω συνηθως ειναι σε bridge mode πισω απο αλλο μπρίκι το οποίο και τρέχει bgp?

----------


## ysam

To groove το βάζεις όλο σε bridge και δεν είναι για να τρέχει bgp και routing.

Αν θες να βάλεις όμως μπορείς.

----------


## chrismarine

η διαφορά πάντως του a5hn με το 5hn εκτός της άδειας level4 -level3 αντίστοιχα βρίσκεται στην μνήμη 64mb ram -32mb ram αντίστοιχα ,τώρα τι αντίκτυπο έχει η μνήμη στις επιδόσεις, αναλόγως και τις διαφοράς τιμής είναι κάτι που θα πρέπει να δοκιμαστεί !

----------


## nkar

overclocking παιρνει? Γιατι λιγα μου φαινονται τα 470Mhz

----------


## mpakakas

> overclocking παιρνει? Γιατι λιγα μου φαινονται τα 470Mhz


τα 400 εννοεις.
Οχι παραπανω δεν παει, παρακατω ναι ! 200~400. δεν θυμαμαι σε ποσα βηματα ομως.

----------


## NetTraptor

1. Δεν ρουταρεις 
2. είναι 1 λινκ μόνο ακόμα και αν θες να ρουταρεις.
3. Δεν βάζεις επάνω, ΝΑΤ, PAT, πολλά πακέτα routing, Mangle rules κτλ κτλ 

Είναι ΟΚ γενικά. 

Όταν βγαίνει μια συσκευή δεν πρόκειται για την λύση όλων μας των προβλημάτων αλλα έρχονται για να καλύψουν ενα κενό στην αγορά. 

Αυτές οι συσκευες προορίζονται για 

- διάσπαρτα πιάτα σε μια ταράτσα ή σε ακτίνα έως 30 μέτρα χωρίς προβλήματα τροφοδοσίας (POE), 
- Σημεία που δεν θέλουμε μακρύ RF καλώδιο, 
- Point to Point Links χωρίς ιδιαίτερες ανάγκες
- Compact διακριτικές Λύσεις κεραιοσυστημάτων
- Client Installations 
- AP Installations

Για πολύ routing... κοίτα αλλού ή καλύτερα κάνε το αλλού.  ::

----------


## Danimoth

> Πρόσφατα σε δοκιμές που έγιναν σε 2 κόμβους (hurricane80 (#19074) - sfo105 (#19270) ) που χρησιμοποιήσαμε στο μεταξύ τους b.b. link το *Groove5Hn (level 3)* και από τις δυο μεριές, με λογισμικό : Mikrotik mipsbe-v5.8 with BGP + filter, firmware v 2.37, τα αποτελέσματα ήταν τα κάτωθι :
> 
> Δοκιμές με ρύθμιση : N link with Wireless Protocol - Unsrecified
> Συνημμένο 29254
> 
> 
> Δοκιμές με ρύθμιση : N link with Wireless Protocol - nv2 nstreme
> Εδώ βλέπουμε λίγο παραπάνω σηκωμένο το cpu
> Συνημμένο 29255
> ...



Please, μπορείς να αναφέρεις τα settings που έχεις στo link με 2 groove? Εγώ ότι συνδυασμούς και να κάνω δεν πιάνω πάνω απο 30-40Mbps :/.

----------


## senius

> Please, μπορείς να αναφέρεις τα settings που έχεις στo link με 2 groove? Εγώ ότι συνδυασμούς και να κάνω δεν πιάνω πάνω απο 30-40Mbps :/.


Φυσικά

ο bb 1 ειναι station

bb 1 _1.jpg bb 1_2.jpg bb 1_3.jpg bb 1_4.jpg bb 1_5.jpg bb 1_6.jpg


ο bb2 ειναι AP

bb 2_1.jpg bb 2_2.jpg bb 2_3.jpg bb 2_4.jpg bb 2_5.jpg bb 2_6.jpg bb 2_7.jpg


Καλή επιτυχία.

----------


## Danimoth

Thanks για την ταχύτατη απάντηση!! 
Και thanks για τα settings! Ανέβηκε στα 80Mbps με αυτά  :: ) Good stuff!

----------


## NetTraptor

To Bridge δεν χρειάζεται. παίζει μια χαρά και σε routing mode. Επίσης ελπίζω να καταλαβαίνετε ότι το "20/40ΜΗz Above HT" είναι turbo και είναι μάλλον αυτό που από μόνο του σε πήγε στα 80Mbit Και τίποτε άλλο από τα παραπάνω.  :: 
Γενικά το θέμα δεν είναι να ξέρουμε μόνο τα σωστά κουμπάκια, αλλά να ξέρουμε τι κάνουν και γιατί το κάνουν.

----------


## romias

> To Bridge δεν χρειάζεται. παίζει μια χαρά και σε routing mode. Επίσης ελπίζω να καταλαβαίνετε ότι το "20/40ΜΗz Above HT" είναι turbo και είναι μάλλον αυτό που από μόνο του σε πήγε στα 80Mbit Και τίποτε άλλο από τα παραπάνω. 
> Γενικά το θέμα δεν είναι να ξέρουμε μόνο τα σωστά κουμπάκια, αλλά να ξέρουμε τι κάνουν και γιατί το κάνουν.


 Δεν ξέρεις εσύ απ αυτά,turbo κι αηδίες,ο συνδυασμός nv2 nstreme κάνει την δουλειά.
Ανεβάζει 300 hp στις 5,500 στροφές. ::

----------


## Danimoth

> To Bridge δεν χρειάζεται. παίζει μια χαρά και σε routing mode. Επίσης ελπίζω να καταλαβαίνετε ότι το "20/40ΜΗz Above HT" είναι turbo και είναι μάλλον αυτό που από μόνο του σε πήγε στα 80Mbit Και τίποτε άλλο από τα παραπάνω. 
> Γενικά το θέμα δεν είναι να ξέρουμε μόνο τα σωστά κουμπάκια, αλλά να ξέρουμε τι κάνουν και γιατί το κάνουν.


Το φαντάστηκα ότι είναι σαν το turbo, αλλά αυτό το setting ήταν enabled από πριν, γι' αυτό κι εγώ απορούσα με τα 30-40Mbps :/. Νομίζω αυτό που είναι γίνει λάθος πριν ήταν στο HT και HT MCS. Δεν το άφησα σε turbo πάντως, τώρα πιάνω 40-45Mbps με 20MHz, ενώ πριν είχα performance χειρότερο από link σε a σε λινκ 600m με σήμα -55 ο-Ο.

Bridge δεν έβαλα γιατί μετά έχουμε ανεπιθύμητα side-effects (πχ conflict με τους DHCP servers  :: )

By the way, γράφεις παραπάνω ότι δεν κάνεις routing. 
[Δοκίμασα να παίξω με vlans, αλλά μετά από research συμπέρανα (δεν ξέρω αν είναι σωστό) ότι χρειάζομαι switch που κάνει forward flagged(?) πακέτα οπότε το άφησα.]
Το routing φαίνεται να πηγαίνει πολύ καλά (σαν performance, η CPU αντέχει), οπότε γιατί να μη ρουτάρεις?

PS: Δεν ξέρω σε ποιότητα σε σύγκριση με την quagga πώς τα πάει. Είχα χρόνια να δοκιμάσω mikrotik routing οπότε θα είναι ενδιαφέρον να δω αν βελτιώθηκε καθόλου. Από αυτά που διάβασα, η quagga δύσκολα μπαίνει σε v5.12

----------


## mpakakas

> PS: Δεν ξέρω σε ποιότητα σε σύγκριση με την quagga πώς τα πάει. Είχα χρόνια να δοκιμάσω mikrotik routing οπότε θα είναι ενδιαφέρον να δω αν βελτιώθηκε καθόλου. Από αυτά που διάβασα, η quagga δύσκολα μπαίνει σε v5.12


στα 433 411 μπαινει οπως εμπαινε παντα, οπως κ στην 4 ετσι κ στην 5.
πακετο 5.12 υπαρχει !
Απλα σε Groove δεν παιζει να το ξεκινησεις με το παλιο νετινσταλλ.. οποτε, μονοδρομος το mikrotik routing..
*Σε 5.6 επαιζε μια χαρα παντως που ειχα δοκιμασει παλαιοτερα.

----------


## chrismarine

αν έχω καταλάβει, 40mhz είναι το εύρος οπότε μιλάμε για turbo ,το οποίο από μόνο του χωρίς nstream δίνει 50mbps σε πρωτόκολλο 802.11a !.
οπότε τι διαφορά έχει ένα 802.11na χωρίς nstream nv2 και turbo από ένα απλό 802.11a

----------


## clawmn

Καλησπερα σας και συγχαρητηρια για το φορουμ! Εχω εδω και λιγο καιρο 3 groove, 1 ως ap και 2 ως station συνδεδεμενα πανω στο ap, για προσωπικη χρηση. Μεχρι προτεινος ολα πηγαιναν καλα και ειχα σημα περιπου -55 dBm τοσο σε tx οσο και σε rx και στα δυο λινκ.Προσφατα ομως διαπιστωσα μειωση στην αποδοση καθως το σημα στο rx μονο επεσε σε -82 dBm και υπαρχει δηλαδη αυτη η διαφορα μεταξυ tx και rx (-55/-82) και μαλιστα και στα δυο λινκ. Υποψιαζομαι βλαβη στο ap.Εχω περιπου τις ιδιες ρυθμισεις με τον senius, αλλα οτι και να αλλαξω, ειτε καναλι ειτε πρωτοκολλο κλπ η διαφορα μεταξυ tx και rx παραμενει.Εχετε μηπως καμια ιδεα για το τι μπορει να φταιει?Ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα.

----------


## nkar

Εγω το πρώτο που θα κοίταζα είναι μήπως έχω αλλάξει την antenna στις ρυθμίσεις wireless απο Α σε Β
Επίσης το tx power μήπως πειράχθηκε...

To επόμενο να ψάξω τους connectors μήπως πήραν νερό

Μετά την κεραία μήπως κουνήθηκε

----------


## clawmn

Φιλε μολις ελεγξα και την κεραια με τους connectors και δεν ειδα κατι το μεμπτο.Βεβαια δεν μπορω να ξερω αν ειχε τραβηξει υγρασια μεσα το μηχανημα μεσα στο χειμωνα.Ολες τις αλλες ρυθμισεις τις ειχα τσεκαρει απο πριν.Θα στειλω και στη mikrotik.Καθε αλλη ιδεα φυσικα ευπροσδεκτη.

----------


## clawmn

Επανερχομαι καθως επιχειρησα να ανοιξω το groove και διαπιστωσα οτι οντως τραβηξε υγρασια το μηχανημα.Δε θελω να πω οτι το μηχανημα δεν ειναι στεγανο γιατι ειναι υποκειμενικο (μπορει να μην το εσφηξα καλα κατα τη συνδεση). Συγκεκριμενα ειδα σκουρια μονο σε ενα σημειο που σας δειχνω στην φωτο.
Groove5-InsideTop1.JPG
Το καθαρισα αλλα δυστυχως το προβλημα δε λυθηκε.Αν το παω σε ηλεκτρονικο λετε να το φτιαξει? Εννοω μπορει να διαπιστωσει που ειναι το προβλημα? Γιατι το μηχανημα δουλευει αλλα υπολειτουργει και φανταζομαι θαναι δυσκολο και γιαυτον να κανει διαγνωση!

----------


## devilman

εγώ δεν νομίζω να εχει πρόβλημα το bullet.. δοκίμασε να κάνεις connect σε κάποιο άλλο οποιδήποτε ap να δείς αν συνδεέται εκει. Αν και τα δύο bullet εχουν αυτή την απώλεια εγώ υποψιάζομαι οτι κάτι πάιζει απο το ap . εχεις και αλλους πελάτες πάνω ? αντιμετωπίζουν και εκείνη το ίδιο πρόβλημα?

----------


## clawmn

Οπως προανεφερα εχω δυο clients σε διαφορετικα σημεια συνδεδεμενους πανω στο ap. Και οι δυο παρουσιασαν απωλεια σηματος ξαφνικα. Εν τω μεταξυ το πηγα σε τεχνικο για την υγρασια, κατι αλλαξε πηνιο κλπ αλλα δυστυχως το προβλημα παραμενει. Μηπως μου διαφευγει καμοια ρυθμιση?

----------


## ursus445

Καλησπέρα εγώ έχω groove lvl 3 να σας πω τι γνομι μου φενετε αρκετα καλο σαν θεμα αποδοσης το εχω 3 μηνες και δεν εχει παρουσίαση προβλήματα σε θέμα υγρασίας

___________________________________________________________________________
Από ασύρματη κοινότητα PWMN…George Georgiou

----------

